

Google Inbox - munaf
http://www.google.com/inbox/

======
blutgens
3 posts about this in less than a minute? Jeez HNN, get some dupe filtering
set up already.

------
chuckcode
Maybe I'm not the target audience but I'd love some details or even just some
screenshots. Is it a web app? Native app? The parsing of some emails for quick
views looks nice but not sure I want to mash my todos and email together...

~~~
praeivis
Check Android app for more info:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.and...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.apps.inbox)

------
jordanpg
Rebranding Gmail is a bold move for Google. I have to imagine that this is the
culmination of _years_ of strategic planning and some critical mass or
convergence of mobile & desktop computing.

I just hope that it remains possible to keep advertising and email totally
segregated. The "bundles" feature appears to be a euphemism for advertisements
right there in your Inbox, which looks like the continuation of those silly
Web Clips and "Promotions" tab that have come and gone.

That said, so long as I can get my email in a third-party client, who cares?

